# some candid pics of my shrimpies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was playing around with my camera to see if I could get better pics...I have to admit I am just not that good at taking pics

Here is what I grabbed anyway.

my new Malili Reds and Blue Leg Posos and snails sharing a piece of excel!









the new cardinals settling in....not afraid at all.









my black and red tank









My berried Red Tiger gal and a Blue Bee and Blue Pearl...sorry about water spots.








My new crystal babies...they are growing fast, only 1 week old!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww look at your crs babies! Theyre one of the cutest babies I think, crs and also sulawesi babies are adorable too. Very nice!!!


----------

